#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Christmas trip to Angkor

## good2bhappy

Thinking it would be nice to go to Angkor with the family
Please can someone help me with regard to a travel company in Bangkok?

----------


## good2bhappy

84 views and not a reply?

----------


## bobo746

Got no idea  :Smile:

----------


## aging one

Here is a cheap way Ankor Wat Tour - 4 days, 3 nights

Or you can book a tour through Bangkok Airways.

----------


## Bobcock

Just book a flight and booka  hotel.

Pick a driver up at the airport.....

----------


## Necron99

If you have a car, it's not a difficult drive from Poipet. Traffic is light, even in and around Siem Reip.

----------


## good2bhappy

AO thanks
just what I need to know
It is for my older bro and his family

----------


## pescator

Few years ago, I booked a trip to Siam Reap at a travelling agency in Khao San Road.
The cost? 100 baht.

I smelled a rat, but it actually worked out just fine.
The reason for this ridiculous low amount, was that the travelling agency got a commission from the guest house in Siam Reap, where we brought to late in the evening.

I had no complaints, it was new, well kept and charged only 10 us dollars a night.

They owners were none too happy though, when 4 of the guest of our crew checked out the next day to head back to bkk after only visiting Angkor for a few hours..
And the guests, mexicans, were none to happy to learn that the return fare was 10 fold the amount they had forked out coming here.   :Smile:

----------

